# Financial aid for a newborn baby



## 204114 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi all,

Do you happen to know, as a citizen, what financial aid I can have when I have a newborn baby as a first child?

I am reading humanservices.gov.au website but I do not really understand about "Newborn Upfront Payment and Newborn Supplement" and "Parenting Payment".

Cheers,


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You would be best going into a Centrelink office and reregistering.

They will arrange whatever is available as it varies depending on your income and circumstances.


----------

